# NIP----The Adventure



## Gary Max (Mar 22, 2008)

Look at what the mailman broght me yesterday all the way from the Big Island--Norfolk Island Pine---she weighs in at a nice 21 lbs. This is a first for me.


----------



## smoky10 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice hunk of wood Gary.


----------



## rlharding (Mar 22, 2008)

Curious.  what was the mainling cost?


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 22, 2008)

I think it was $35.00 shipping
The block of wood has jumped on the lathe[8D]


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 23, 2008)

And then the fun starts


----------



## VisExp (Mar 23, 2008)

Keep on posting Gary.  I'm enjoying following the NIP adventure   Is the blank dry or are you going to rough turn and let it sit for a while?


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 23, 2008)

Keith the NIP is very wet my Skew is bringing water to the surface. If I do this right you should be able to see a light through it when I am done.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 23, 2008)

That's no big deal, Gary.  When I turn bowls, you can almost always see light through the shattered blank! [:0]


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 23, 2008)

Wez kinda looking for a bit more control Cav--stay tuned for updates.


----------



## jtate (Mar 23, 2008)

When I turn - often you get to see light clear through the bottom.  Sigh....


----------



## LEAP (Mar 23, 2008)

You mean I'm not the only one with a collection of funnels?


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 23, 2008)

Here she is----total lathe time about 5 hours.
She is headed straight for a bath for a good two day soaking.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 23, 2008)

I wanted to add a Thank-you to Chris Allen over at Koa Wood Hawaii for making this adventure possible.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 23, 2008)

Gary,

Seriously, which is a mite difficult for me  what do you use to hollow a turning like this?  I really have difficulty hollowing any vessel, particularly end grain.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 23, 2008)

Cav there are several hollowing systems out there that do a good job---look at the system that Oneway Ca sells---don't look at the price. Matching the tool to the lathe and turning the right size stock are the key factors.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 23, 2008)

Cav,

I don't do serious vessels like that, but I saw a demo at the local WoodCraft.  Call your WoodCraft and see if they have any scheduled.  IT was amazing to watch the guy "core" about 4 vessels out of one.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 23, 2008)

Gary, that simply astounds me as the biggest thing I ever turned was an Emperor[}].Really


----------



## Kalai (Mar 24, 2008)

Hay Gary, looks great, I cant wait to see the finished piece.  i hope you enjoyed your NIP adventure, aloha.

Chris
Kalai


----------



## fiferb (Mar 24, 2008)

What are you soaking it in? Great job on the turning!


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 24, 2008)

Bruce-- I am soaking it in a homebrew Danish Oil. When I get her done I will post a pic.
Chris-----thanks again[]


----------



## Hello (Mar 24, 2008)

I dig it.
I started trying my first vessel yesterday afternoon. I failed to tighten the chuck properly, several times, and have several bumps to show for it - boy doesn't that wood move fast when its comin' off the lathe.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello----I had to remove two windows from the shop because replacing glass was getting expensive. Let's see a pic when you find it[8D]


----------



## Hello (Mar 24, 2008)

when I get back to the shop (a.k.a. creepy corner of the basement) Iplan to find the piece that beat me up, smash it with a sledge hammer, and start a new one applying the lessons I learned from "the bully".


----------



## jwoodwright (Mar 25, 2008)

Looking Good.  Nice wood.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 25, 2008)

Andrew, I brought the thread back to the first page.  It must be REALLY boring in Anchorage right now as John (jwoodwright) is apparently trying to set a forum record for most NPGJ posts in a single day!! [}]


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 27, 2008)

---She is done---


----------



## ahoiberg (Mar 27, 2008)

holy cow, that's one fine piece of turned NIP. great job with it. it has that spooky pumpkin look to it.


----------



## bosipipes (Mar 27, 2008)

That is a beautiful job


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone-- I just wish I could get my hands on some more.[][]


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 27, 2008)

That is creepy and beautiful at the same time.  Excellent work.


----------



## pianomanpj (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow, Gary. That is sooooo freakin' beautiful!


----------



## Kalai (Mar 28, 2008)

Hay Gary, I have some more Norfolk Pine not much but about 7 or 8 rounds.
Nice job one bringing the translucent effect out, aloha.

Chris


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 28, 2008)

Chris we are doing a show in 7 days---if I make some money I will be getting back with you---right now keeping the lights on is taking every dime I can get my hands on.
The trick on getting the traslucent affect---THIN


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## DocStram (Mar 29, 2008)

Great job, Gary.  I'm a big fan of NIP . . . as is Dario.


----------

